# The Awkward Case Thread



## IanTheCuber (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone has awkward cases that they hate for one reason or another. It doesn't matter what you say, you hate at least one case.

If you don't mind an E Perm, there's something seriously wrong with you...

Unless of course you have an awesome alg for it.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 8, 2012)

N Perms man, freaking N Perms. All the N Perms. Go die.

P.S. E Perm is awesome.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2012)

I hate N(b) perms. I like E-perm though, because I can execute it very fast


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Everyone has awkward cases that they hate for one reason or another. It doesn't matter what you say, you hate at least one case.
> 
> If you don't mind an E Perm, there's something seriously wrong with you...
> 
> Unless of course you have an awesome alg for it.


 
I actualy hate the N perms . My E perm is really easy. Probably the 3rd easiest PLL alg I learn. learned it from Feliks vids


----------



## IanTheCuber (Apr 8, 2012)

N Perms go in the fire of mexican burritos.

How could I forget the N Perms?

The perms go as follows:
A(a,b), E, F, G(a, b, c, d), J, L*, N(a, b), R(a, b), T, U(a, b), V, Y, Z

*L Perm is rarely considered one of the two J perms.

I personally hate the E, F, and N perms most. Call me crazy over the F perm.

Also, never forget OLL's and F2L's. They have feelings too.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 8, 2012)

G4/G2/H2 atm for me


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

my J, F, Na , and T perms are all done similarly, I sometimes do the wrong alg for one of these 4...............


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

N perms can go suck my big white...

For some reason after I relearned odd cube parity from having a derp moment, I find it awkward now.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 8, 2012)

That OLL.
I always forget that alg. In fact, I think I might go learn a new alg now. I use the R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' atm, but it stinks.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 8, 2012)

E Perm takes a while for me to recognise, N perms are just.. you know, my F and G perms are kinda slow and the Ja perm is bad as well.. I think its called the L perm now.. have no idea why :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> G4/G2/H2 atm for me


 
H2?


----------



## JasonK (Apr 8, 2012)

Left R-Perm. I use 2 algs for it and they're both pretty fast, I just hate executing them for some reason...

Oh, and Pyra U-Perms. They can go die.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 8, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> H2?


 
It's a Roux thing


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> It's a Roux thing


 
You can do CxLL if you dont us roux.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Left R-Perm. I use 2 algs for it and they're both pretty fast, I just hate executing them for some reason...
> 
> Oh, and Pyra U-Perms. They can go die.


 
have u tried the mirror of the right R Perm? for the left R Perm


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 8, 2012)

[X,Y,Z] for everything ;_;


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 8, 2012)

Hate all G perms.... Never get good solves or averages with them because it takes about 4 sec to execute. I use the "standard" algs for them.


----------



## Julian (Apr 8, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> That OLL.


(y) r U2' R' U' r' R2 U R' U' r U' r'


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 8, 2012)

N perm can go die.
On the other hand,
J perm can stay alive


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

i HATE f perms. its the only pll i cant sub 2


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i HATE f perms. its the only pll i cant sub 2


 
which alg you using?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> which alg you using?


 
i use 2 algs depending on the auf

(R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R)

or

(R' U R U' R' F' U' F U R U' R Lw U' R' U)


----------



## Skullush (Apr 8, 2012)

N-perms. And V-perm.

Honestly I don't mind everything else... I kinda like G-perms.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> You can do CxLL if you dont us roux.


 
"H2" is from the Roux naming scheme. I was naming cases from the Roux method that I dislike. Saying "it's a Roux thing" is fine.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i use 2 algs depending on the auf
> 
> (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R)


 
try perform it like this if ur not already. same alg

(R' U') (F' R U) (R' U' R' F) ( R2 U') (R' U') (R U R' U R)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 8, 2012)

E, Ra, Gc


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2012)

Na, Nb, Ga, Gc, F

No-one should dislike E (unless it's on a bigcube...)


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 8, 2012)

C4 is bad


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> No-one should dislike E (unless it's on a bigcube...)


 
I find z U2' R2' F (R U R' U')*3 F' R2 U2 to work really well on bigcubes.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> C4 is bad


 
isnt that the one that explodes??? jk 

another one I don't like too much is the OLL that looks like a wagon cross. easy alg, but i cant figure out the finger trick


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2012)

hate N perm.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> try perform it like this if ur not already. same alg
> 
> (R' U') (F' R U) (R' U' R' F) ( R2 U') (R' U') (R U R' U R)


 
i do it more like this

(R' U' F') (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R). doing the t perm without pauses is really easy.


----------



## Riley (Apr 8, 2012)

Either N is my least favorite. But E's are my favorite after the edge only PLL's and A perms.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i do it more like this
> 
> (R' U' F') (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R). doing the t perm without pauses is really easy.


 
well idk, my seperations are just showing seperate common algs. well... common to me


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

im kinda suprised that so maky people dislike the n perms. their two of my favourite plls.


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> im kinda suprised that so maky people dislike the n perms. their two of my favourite plls.


 
I am going to have to ask you what your algs are.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

emolover said:


> I am going to have to ask you what your algs are.


 
z (D' R U' R2' D R' D' U R U' R2' D R' U R')

z (U R' D R2 U' R U D' R' D R2 U' R D' R')


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 8, 2012)

A1 confuses me every single time.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> z (D' R U' R2' D R' D' U R U' R2' D R' U R')
> 
> z (U R' D R2 U' R U D' R' D R2 U' R D' R')


 
grr those hurt my head. I like mine


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> grr those hurt my head. I like mine


 
what algs are you using?


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> what algs are you using?


 
Nb {(R' U L') U2 (R U' L)} {(R' U L') U2 (R U' L)} U'

I follow the yellow pieces. its one short alg repeated.

Na - R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'

J perm with a couple extra beginning and F2L insert at the end


----------



## JasonK (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> have u tried the mirror of the right R Perm? for the left R Perm


 
Yeah, I use that or R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' depending on AUF. I can do them both in 1.5x, which isn't too bad, I just hate performing them...


----------



## teller (Apr 8, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> That OLL.
> I always forget that alg. In fact, I think I might go learn a new alg now. I use the R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' atm, but it stinks.







Lefty R-Perm still torments me...I do the RUD one but it's not good for me. And I have a "wacky" one I do, but it's not fast enough. Sigh...


----------



## JasonK (Apr 8, 2012)

teller said:


> And I have a "wacky" one I do, but it's not fast enough. Sigh...


What's the alg?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 8, 2012)

E, Na, Nb, Gc.


----------



## teller (Apr 8, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> What's the alg?


 
*R U2 R2' U R' (U' D) R' U' R D' R' (U2 R' U R')*


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> Nb {(R' U L') U2 (R U' L)} {(R' U L') U2 (R U' L)} U'
> 
> I follow the yellow pieces. its one short alg repeated.
> 
> ...


 
your nb is the exact same as mine except i start with a z rotation. as for the second alg, its only good if you have extremely high tps on the j perm part (which i dont )



teller said:


> R U2 R2' U R' (U' D) R' U' R D' R' (U2 R' U R')



you have some seriously cool pll algs. you should make a pll video some time soon


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> z (D' R U' R2' D R' D' U R U' R2' D R' U R')
> 
> z (U R' D R2 U' R U D' R' D R2 U' R D' R')



The reason I dislike these algs is because I find the z + regrip too time consuming. I prefer the standard <LUR> or <LUF> algs.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> The reason I dislike these algs is because I find the z + regrip too time consuming. I prefer the standard <LUR> or <LUF> algs.



yeah the regrip is a pain, but after that they're pretty fast algs.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 8, 2012)

N-perms unless I'm doing one handed


----------



## ottozing (Apr 8, 2012)

another case i hate is the f2l case where the corner is above its slot with the cross colour on top and the edge is attached in the UR position and the FRU colour matches the RU edge colour.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 8, 2012)

R perms one handed


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> That OLL.
> I always forget that alg. In fact, I think I might go learn a new alg now. I use the R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' atm, but it stinks.



OMG! That is also my worst case ever! I can never remember the alg for it, it's actually the same as yours there.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 8, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> That OLL.
> I always forget that alg. In fact, I think I might go learn a new alg now. I use the R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' atm, but it stinks.


 
I like F U' R2 D' R' U2 R D R2' U F'. I've got a nice execution for my Ra on one of my Youtube alg vids. I've also switched to a fun alg for one of my N perms, been meaning to make a vid of it. I've not practiced enough to get it fast yet, but I'm sure it can be.

Edit: 



]


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Apr 8, 2012)

Most of the ZZLL's I learned feel to me like it would be faster to do OCLL+PLL.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 8, 2012)

For the people that hate N perms: 
R U R' U J Perm re-insert f2l pair
L' U' L U other J perm re-insert f2l pair
I don't like L turns but it's better than a lot of the other algs I found.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 10, 2012)

i used to hate N perms, youtube made me like them =D
although i guess i like them the least out of all the PLLs

i also don't like the Anti-sune COLL where one diagonal is the same color and the other is opposite color, it just strikes me as i don't like it for some reason


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> R perms one handed


 




Try these.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 10, 2012)

i dislike Na, but i love Nb.

I HATE Z perms though.


----------



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

The awkward case when you know J-Perm, then L-Perm comes up in a solve and you do J-perm, resulting in a solved side being shown... You slam the timer, but still have an edge cycle to go.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> That OLL.
> I always forget that alg. In fact, I think I might go learn a new alg now. I use the R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' atm, but it stinks.


 
That seems pretty finger tricky. You can do the R2 as R2'. You might need a regrip after the second U' though.



Julian said:


> (y) r U2' R' U' r' R2 U R' U' r U' r'


 
That might need a regrip, its not ideal


----------



## Julian (Apr 10, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> That might need a regrip, its not ideal


No regrip.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 11, 2012)

Gotta admit, these four are pretty awkward.

V-perm.
Alg I currently use is (U R U D') (R U R' D) (R2 U' R' U') R2 U2' (R U' R) U2 (R2' U' R2 U') (R2' U2' R).
Not really, it's actually (R U' R U R') (D R D') (R U' D) (R2' U R2 D' R2).


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Love E perms and F perms, I find them really easy to perform and recognise, especially F perms. N perms can burn in hell though. And I'm ignoring the fact that V perms exist until I've finished learning the G perms...


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 11, 2012)

... You aren't serious, are you?

EDIT : @ Ranzha


----------



## NoHacer (Apr 11, 2012)

T-Perm for the win


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 11, 2012)

parity


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2012)

Julian said:


> (y) r U2' R' U' r' R2 U R' U' r U' r'


 
That is what I use for OH. It is quite nice!


----------



## jonlin (Apr 18, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> try perform it like this if ur not already. same alg
> 
> (R' U') (F' R U) (R' U' R' F) ( R2 U') (R' U') (R U R' U R)


 
So that's the T-perm conjugate Ninja Storm was telling me about.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 18, 2012)

N perms OH. I love Ua and Ub OH as well as Aa and Ab OH they just flow so smoothly.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 19, 2012)

the lefty R-perm for OH its just ewwwww


----------



## yoshinator (May 3, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> the lefty R-perm for OH its just ewwwww


 
Try using:
y R U R' F R U2 R' U2 R' F' R U R U2 R' U'


----------



## cubersmith (May 3, 2012)

Ralinda4 said:


> *Love E perms* and F perms, *I find them really easy to* perform and *recognise,* especially F perms. N perms can burn in hell though. And I'm ignoring the fact that V perms exist until I've finished learning the G perms...


 

Dafuq? There is no grouped pieces, blocks or headlights.


----------



## Dacuba (May 3, 2012)

Recognition on Eperm also takes me more time than it probaly should.


----------



## Ralinda4 (May 3, 2012)

With E perms you either have it already in place to perform the alg, which means you have the same colour on RF and RB and the opposite of that colour on LF and LB. If it isn't set up then you'll either have two opposite corners "solved", or you'll have nothing solved (which is a pain to recognise, but it doesn't come up often).


----------



## Riley (May 11, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Dafuq? There is no grouped pieces, blocks or headlights.


 
Late reply, but that's basically how I recognize it, with no grouped pieces, blocks, or headlights. It's my fastest non sub 1 alg (1.08), just use normal triggers for R U R' and R U' R' and only the left ring finger for the D's.


----------

